# Fun Photographs



## Bee (Feb 24, 2015)

*How to shock your children*.:bigwink:

This is me at my 65th birthday party, I had my hair cut short so that I could spike it up and then sprayed it bright red, I also had the t shirt specially printed............the look on my kids faces were priceless when they saw my hair and the t shirt.:lol1:


----------



## AprilT (Feb 24, 2015)

:lol::thumbsup::yougogirl:


----------



## Ameriscot (Feb 24, 2015)

Haha!  Party on, girl!


----------



## Pam (Feb 24, 2015)

:thumbsup: :goodone:


----------



## Pappy (Feb 24, 2015)

:clap:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2015)

So funny Bee, I can imagine their faces, lol! :neat:


----------



## Bee (Feb 24, 2015)

Not only did I shock my kids, I also met my future grand-son-in-law for the first time that night................how to make a good first impression.:lol1:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 24, 2015)

Silly girl!


----------



## AZ Jim (Feb 24, 2015)

Goofy but funny Bee!!:wtf:


----------



## hollydolly (Feb 24, 2015)

:triumphant::clap:


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 25, 2015)

[h=2]Fun Photographs..[/h]
Every Thursday (Through Back Thursday on FaceBook) I embarrass my adult children by posting their childhood pictures!!


----------



## Bee (Feb 26, 2015)

Naughty Ken.:lol1:


----------

